# Tough wide pen?



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sick of being given cheap and yeah I mean CHEAP pens at work, so looking at something I will have to buy.

I work in law enforcement so needs to be physically strong and not get damaged easily. I have a preference for thick pens, due to my hand size. Cosmetic issue isnt strong.

Thoughts/recommendations? Looking under $100.


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

surefire makes some sick pens that are in that ballpark.

Pen provided by SureFire


----------



## buffalowings (Dec 16, 2011)

well, it will have to be a rollerball/rollergel or ballpoint, fountain pens don't do too well on ordinary paper.
the best of the three in my personal opinion are rollerballs, the slightly more liquid ink flows like a fountain pen but isn't as inconvenient and delicate.
the pilot Dr. Grip range of pens have a pretty fat profile so those might be suitable, $8 or so at your local CVS


----------



## turban1 (Oct 21, 2010)

CountyComm - Stainless Embassy Pen
View Stock Gel Pens


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

00Photo said:


> surefire makes some sick pens that are in that ballpark.
> 
> Pen provided by SureFire


Having a look now - cheers 

Stainless steel pen - love the look but I didnt note that I live in Australia........love this though http://www.countycomm.com/stainlesspen.html


----------



## jim m. (Sep 9, 2009)

akh-horus said:


> Having a look now - cheers
> 
> Stainless steel pen - love the look but I didnt note that I live in Australia........love this though CountyComm - Stainless Embassy Pen


Take a look at the pen I make at: maxmadco.com It's not fat but it's tough and I can send one to australia if you email me from the website.


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

jim m. said:


> Take a look at the pen I make at: maxmadco.com It's not fat but it's tough and I can send one to australia if you email me from the website.


What are the dimensions of the pen? Looking for uber strong but light at the same time. Ball point over anything else for the ease of use and getting a refill as well.

Still looking - want all of the above thanks!


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

i was drooling over the stainless embassy pen the other day... then i came across the copper embassy pen 

im in love.

CountyComm - Copper Embassy Pen


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Tremec said:


> i was drooling over the stainless embassy pen the other day... then i came across the copper embassy pen
> 
> im in love.
> 
> CountyComm - Copper Embassy Pen


If you order one let me know what its like - $175 is about twice for the stainless or titanium....but love the look of the copper as well!


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

How about a tactical defense pen? Here is the TDP-1: Mil-Tac TDP-1 Tactical Defense Pen


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice looking pens but relatively slim.....I need a writing implement which has a thicker body.


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

On the iPad so pictures linked in the last post aren't showing .... Possible to post links please?


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Any other thoughts? At this point the country comm are looking the goods though.


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought the Stainless Steel County Comm Pen first. It's very heavy and took a little getting used to but I ended up loving it!!!!!! Thought it was a great value for the money. I then went and bought the black alum one. I like this one too but it arrived a little defective. There are 3 bands down close to where the writing tip is that I guess you use to grip the pen. The black aluminum one only came with 2 bands, the one closest to the tip never made it. There are some slight markings there where the third band should be but its just not there. It still writes fine and is a good pen, just figured I would mention it!!

good luck


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent you a pm bakesman


----------



## sknaus (Sep 1, 2011)

I love my black Embassy pen from County Comm. It is wide, heavy, and very durable.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

+1 Embassy pen. I have had mine for about a year and a half or so and its really great. Its got some quirks tho. For some super secret reason (cue James Bond theme), the cap will not fit on the back of the pen which can get pretty annoying in the field (countycomm claims this is something that they included on purpose for a special task that they refuse to disclose). And the thing can be used as a last ditch personal defense "weapon" with proper (basic) technique. And another note, I personally think it feels great in the hand. Definitely the best pen deal around. Indestructible, aluminum construction, Fisher space pen base, and great all around design. Go for it, you won't regret it.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Organizing a country comm.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello.If you haven't found your pen yet I'ld like to recommend the Smith & Wesson Tactical Pen..Uses the common Space Pen refills,has a nice wide body,is tough as nails & looks good to boot..About $35.00 on Ebay,YEP that's $35.00!!!Or how about the Uzi Defender Pen,$20.00 also on Ebay...I'll bet both are available from AU Ebay....Good luck...


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Had a look at all of them on ebay, they seem good. Out of the ones already suggested, which would have the best durability and strength?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

My black aluminum Embassy pen has been boiled, frozen, dropped 100 ft (at least), chewed on, stepped on, run over by a humvee (stupid "I'm bored" experiment) and used every single day for a year. This is all on one Fisher space pen refill. Get it. You won't regret it.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never seen a CountyComm in person but at my local rifle range the S&W rules followed by the Uzi...They all use the same pen fillers so it boils down to actual construction..What I like about the S&W is that there is NO twist to write,the cap covers the pen & from the neck where the cap stops all the way to the tip is ONE SOLID piece of aluminum drilled to accept the filler..I have personally seen this model pen driven through a 6" pine log until the log split in half with NO damage to the pen (including the cap which was pounded on to drive the pen into the log)& only minor damage to the finish!I don't think at this price you could do better BUT you can definetly do worse!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I grabbed a few shots of my S&W Tactical Pen so you could see the excellent construction..The filler tip screws down & rest on flared shoulders so any impact on the cap end spreads out along the frame(the cap is press on but also rests on flared shoulders).VERY solid!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I can recommend two. CountyCoom Embassy pen and the SureFire Pen II

SureFire:









Embassy:


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

I carry the Retro 51 Titanium Tornado.

Big Shots

They run around $40 us, and take the standard parker refill.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Sgt.Batman welcome to WUS!Your name isn't by any chance Mark Bateman is it(an old army bud we called Sgt.Batman)???Any way enjoy WUS.


----------



## akh-horus (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Im still looking! Got a County Comm but looking for one or two more.


----------



## DrumDawg (Aug 19, 2012)

Tombow egg. 

Or an Indian handmade 

Pens from India are huge


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

I own a MADMAXCO pen. I am certainly more of a watch guy, but I appreciate quality workmanship in any product I buy. This pen is made in the USA, it is simple and elegant. It writes like a dream and it has been coveted by more people than any pen I have ever owned. It is a piece of modern art, no frills but beautiful in it's simpleness. It is also built so well that I believe you could hammer it through a 4x4. The machining is fantastic.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

locolockman said:


> I own a MADMAXCO pen. I am certainly more of a watch guy, but I appreciate quality workmanship in any product I buy. This pen is made in the USA, it is simple and elegant. It writes like a dream and it has been coveted by more people than any pen I have ever owned. It is a piece of modern art, no frills but beautiful in it's simpleness. It is also built so well that I believe you could hammer it through a 4x4. The machining is fantastic.


Off topic, I know. But I love that Enicar.
Thanks for sharing!
Dan


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks D.N. I bought it last week and feel the same way. Craigslist, from a teenager that bought it for 50 cents at a garage sale. I had it lightly polished but other than that it was in great shape. I have checked every garage sale and fleamarket for years and NEVER found near as nice a watch. I paid substantially more than 50 cents but feel really good about what I paid for it.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

A decent vintage watch from a garage sale for half a buck is rare enough, but to find a 24 hour watch? Forget about it! It's the stuff we all dream of and typically something you can never come across if you're actually trying.

As for the pen, it would make a brilliant video if you did try to drive it through a 2 x 4.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

I had already paid him when he told me how he found it. I look for nice Swiss watches everywhere and have never been that lucky. Regarding the pen. Its much too pretty to whack with a hammer but I'm pretty sure it could withstand it.


----------



## engee (Dec 21, 2008)

Try michaelspens.com. My son has one of the silencer editions.


----------

